# Outlook: Mails nach Empfängeradresse sortieren



## C22 (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Forum,
folgendes Problem. Outlook 2002 an Exchange 2003 Server. Benutzer hat mehrere E-Mail Adressen und die eingehenden Mails sollen je nachdem an welche Adresse sie geschickt wurden in bestimmte Ordner im Posteingang sortiert werden. 

Habs mit der Regel "Wort kommt in Empfängeradresse vor" versucht aber das funktioniert nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das regeln kann?


----------



## domione (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo!
Hast du es auch schon mit "die an eine Person/Verteilerliste gesendet wurde" versucht?

Extras -> Regeln und Benachrichtigungen -> Neue Regel
1.) Regel ohne Vorlage erstellen
2.) Nachricht bei Ankunft prüfen
3.) die an eine Person/Verteilerliste gesendet wurde
4.) diese in den Ordner ZIELORDNER verschieben


----------



## C22 (7. Juli 2006)

Hi, ja hab ich auch schon versucht, aber dann öffnet sich das Adressbuch und ich kann entweder eine Person oder Verteilerliste auswählen. Aber beide E-Mail Adressen sind ja der selben Person zugeordnet, da kann ich nicht weiter differenzieren. 

Das gibts doch gar nicht, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## domione (7. Juli 2006)

Also, wenn ich es richtig sehe hast du 2 E-Mail Adressen, die an eine gesammelte kommen oder?
Sprich ein Kunde kann an email1@firma.at oder an email2@firma.at schreiben und es bekommt der gleiche?
Dann seh ich nicht das Problem weil du kannst ja, sobald du auf "eine Person/Verteilerliste" klickst auch eine reine E-Mail Adresse eingeben (im Fenster unten neben "AN ->") die nicht im Adressbuch ist. Und sonst, Kontakt im Adressbuch anlegen.

LG


----------



## C22 (7. Juli 2006)

Ja, der Benutzer hat im Active Directory 2 E-mail Adressen, die Mails an beide Adressen  schlagen dann in seinem Posteingang auf. 
Muss ich dann für die Filterung noch einen Extra Kontakt anlegen nur um die Mails in zwei verschiedene Ordner zu bekommen?

Edit: das kann ja gar nicht gehen weil die Adresse ja nur ein mal vorkommen darf.


----------



## admichi (8. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Das ganze sollte nicht so ein großes Problem sein!
Ich hab das gerade in Outlook 2003 und Outlook Express getestet und ich schätze dann sollte es bei dir auch funktionieren! Auch wenns nicht gleich aussieht!

Bei Outlook 2003 erstellt du eine neue Regel --> Nachricht von einem bestimmten Absender in einen Ordner verschieben --> weiter --> Option "über Konto Kontoname" aktivieren --> 2. Schritt Konto und Ordner auswählen!

Bei Outlook Express  neue Regel ---> 1. Schritt: Nachricht ist vom Konto --> 2. Schritt: In den Ordner ".." verschieben --> 3. Schritt Konto und Ornder wählen!

Hab dir zwei kleine Screenshots von den Regelfenstern gemacht!
1. Outlook Express
2. Outlook 2003

Ich hoffe es hat dir geholfen!

Lg Michi


----------



## C22 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo admichi, danke für Deine Mühe.
das Problem ist, bei der Kontoauswahl hab ich nur ein einziges zur Verfügung und das heißt "Microsoft Exchange Server".


----------



## Wolle2011 (17. Dezember 2010)

Jap, man kann unter "Konto" nur EINS auswählen.

--> Das Grundproblem ist eigentlich kein Sonderbares. Es geht ja nur darum das mehrere Mail-Adressen, auf einem Exchange/Outlook Konto (als EIN AD-Benutzer) verwaltet werden.

In manchen Fällen muss man einfach wissen auf welche der vorhandenen Adressen einem geantwortet wird! Das kann verschiedenste Gründe haben (z.Bsp wenn eine Domain abgeschaltet werden soll) - dann kann man sehen wer noch auf die alte Doman-Email-Adresse schreibt.

Es gibt im Prinzip Outlook-Regeln die das Bewerkstelligen - z.Bsp: "Empfängeradresse äuswählen" - Diese Regel ist eindeutig: Darin wählt man aus " eigener_name@Alte_domain.de" . Dann sollten alle Mails die auf die Alte Domain-Adresse geschrieben werden in einen Ordner verschoben werden.  --> Aber das Funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Weitere Antworten auf das Thema wären klasse.

Gruß Wolle


----------

